# Khoa học công nghệ phát triển khiến trẻ sa ngã vào thế giới game.



## Thuyanh5499 (2/4/22)

Chúng ta đang sống trong thời đại với sự thay đổi chóng mặt và vượt bậc của khoa học công nghệ, đặc biệt là công nghệ số.

Chúng ta đang sống trong thời đại với sự thay đổi chóng mặt và vượt bậc của khoa học công nghệ, đặc biệt là công nghệ số. Sự ra đời và đổi mới thế hệ của hàng loạt LCD, máy tính, ipad hay điện thoại di động... đã mang đến nhiều tiện ích cho cuộc sống cũng như gây ảnh hưởng xấu nếu lạm dụng, đặc biệt khi con trẻ “nghiện” công nghệ số.





​
*Ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe thể chất...*
Chị Hoa (Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội) tâm sự, hàng ngày cứ mỗi khi đưa cháu Bi, 5 tuổi, con trai của chị từ nhà trẻ về đến nhà thì việc đầu tiên cháu làm là mở ngay tivi và không cần biết việc gì xảy ra. Vì mải làm việc nhà và nấu cơm nên chị cũng để mặc cho cháu xem tivi gần 2 giờ đồng hồ. Dịp này chị Hoa phát hiện ra cháu Bi cứ nheo mắt khi nhìn, chị đưa cháu đi khám thì bác sĩ kết luận là cháu mắc cận thị khá nặng.

Việc trải qua nhiều giờ và liên tục sử dụng máy tính, ipad, điện thoại hay xem tivi làm tăng nguy cơ mắc các bệnh như suy giảm thị lực, tim mạch, béo phì, mất ngủ...
Vì công việc phải hoàn thành nên đôi khi người lớn phải ngồi hàng giờ trước máy tính. Chúng ta cảm thấy một số vấn đề như mệt mỏi và uể oải, chân tay rã rời, đôi lúc thấy đau đầu và chóng mặt. Tuy nhiên, đối với con trẻ khi quá say mê công nghệ số, dường như chúng khó kiểm soát được bản thân và không ý thức hay lường trước các nguy cơ như người lớn. Chúng “nghiện ngập” đến mức có thể liên tục cầm iphone trên tay để chơi game hay ngồi xem video hàng giờ trên ipad.

*Trẻ “nghiện” công nghệ số*
*... Và sức khỏe tâm thần*
Không chỉ ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe thể chất, việc lạm dụng các phương tiện công nghệ số còn có thể dẫn tới các vấn đề tinh thần như rối loạn về khả năng chú ý, khả năng nhận thức, khả năng học tập và thậm chí còn làm cho trẻ chậm phát triển. Chị Vân Khánh (Hồng Bàng, Hải Phòng) lo lắng khi bé Phương, con gái của chị năm nay học lớp 2, cháu rất mất tập trung khi ngồi học. Gần đây, chị còn phát hiện thấy khả năng ghi nhớ của cháu cũng giảm sút, chẳng hạn như cháu quên cả các phép cộng trừ trong phạm vi 10 khi làm các bài tập toán. Chị hiểu rõ nguyên nhân của tình trạng này là do ông bà nội cho cháu sử dụng ipad hàng ngày mỗi khi cháu đi học về, thậm chí ông bà còn chiều cháu khi ngồi ăn cơm cũng cho sử dụng.

Theo thống kê của Khoa Tâm bệnh tại Bệnh viện Nhi Trung ương cũng như tại các trung tâm điều trị trẻ tự kỷ và chậm nói, một trong những nguyên nhân dẫn tới trẻ chậm phát triển ngôn ngữ và kém trong giao tiếp chính là việc gia đình đã để cho trẻ xem tivi và chơi ipad, điện thoại di động quá nhiều. Game online bản chất là một hình thức giải trí nhưng chứng nghiện game online làm tăng nguy cơ của rối loạn cảm xúc hoặc hành vi ở con người. Đối với thanh thiếu niên và giới trẻ, nó gây ra các vấn đề  như đánh nhau, bỏ học, sống không mục đích, ảo tưởng, tự tử, thậm chí giết người. Ngoài ra, những năm gần đây, chúng ta phải kể đến sức hút của mạng xã hội được gọi là facebook đối với mọi độ tuổi, đặc biệt là giới trẻ. Ăn, ngủ, chơi,... hay làm bất cứ việc gì cũng facebook. Đối với thanh thiếu niên, facebook không chỉ thể hiện bản thân mà còn là phương tiện để các em giao lưu, gặp gỡ, kết bạn và chia sẻ. Điều nguy hại là chúng ta khó có thể quản lý con cái trên mạng xã hội.

*Lời khuyên của thầy thuốc*
Chúng ta cần tổ chức một thời gian biểu khoa học và hợp lý cho con em mình hàng ngày. Điều này bao hàm cả việc cha mẹ quản lý giám sát con cái thời gian sử dụng các phương tiện như tivi, máy tính bảng, ipad, iphone… Không cấm đoán việc các con xem tivi hay chơi game trên điện thoại, máy tính bởi điều đó làm chúng càng “thèm muốn”. Tuy nhiên, cần thỏa thuận với chúng là việc này diễn ra với một khoảng thời gian nhất định, chẳng hạn như 10, 15, 20, 30 phút hàng ngày hay 1-2 giờ vào dịp cuối tuần sẽ tùy theo hoàn cảnh như độ tuổi, công việc học hành của trẻ. Cần thực hiện nguyên tắc về thời gian một cách nghiêm túc và triệt để. Cha mẹ có thể coi đó như một phần thưởng nếu trẻ ngoan ngoãn, chăm chỉ. Ngoài ra, cha mẹ cũng có thể cài đặt chế độ cho các thiết bị điện tử hay tháo gỡ lắp đặt nếu thấy cần thiết.

Ngoài việc sử dụng các thiết bị công nghệ số như một hình thức giải trí, người lớn cần thu hút con trẻ chú ý đến các trò chơi hay hoạt động khác phù hợp với lứa tuổi và giới tính như: trò chơi lắp ráp, điều khiển, ôtô, vẽ tranh, nặn đất, xếp hình, nấu ăn, búp bê, thời trang... Bên cạnh đó, tạo điều kiện cho trẻ được chơi đùa, thư giãn tại các khu vui chơi, các công viên có khoảng không gian rộng lớn, nhiều cây xanh,… cho trẻ đạp xe, đá bóng, chơi cầu lông, chơi patin… Việc gia đình và nhà trường tổ chức định kỳ các hoạt động ngoại khóa, du lịch cho trẻ tham gia là rất bổ ích. Tất cả hoạt động này giúp trẻ có cơ hội vận động, giải tỏa mệt mỏi căng thẳng khi học tập và làm trẻ năng động, nhanh nhẹn hơn rất nhiều.

Động viên, khuyến khích con trẻ hỗ trợ các công việc trong gia đình như: quét nhà, lau nhà, phơi quần áo, gấp quần áo, phụ bếp... tùy vào độ tuổi của trẻ. Điều này làm tăng sự tự lập và tháo vát của trẻ khi trưởng thành cũng như giúp trẻ khéo léo và thuần thục với đôi tay.

Cha mẹ và người thân luôn dành thời gian cho con trẻ. Công việc bận rộn làm chúng ta quên mất việc cần lắng nghe và trò chuyện với con cái. Đối thoại trực tiếp bằng lời nói, cử chỉ và ánh mắt luôn có hiệu quả hơn gấp nhiều lần khi đối thoại bằng phương tiện như điện thoại, máy tính. Việc làm này làm cho mối quan hệ của cha mẹ và con cái gắn kết hơn, làm tình cảm gia đình thêm yêu thương hơn. Cha mẹ nên hỏi han, lắng nghe và trò chuyện với con cái về các vấn đề trong cuộc sống cũng như kế hoạch, dự định trong tương lai.

Cha mẹ hãy làm gương cho con cái. Chúng ta hãy hướng dẫn con cái sử dụng những phương tiện này một cách có mục đích và ý nghĩa. Hãy chỉ cho con trẻ thấy bên ngoài cuộc sống kia còn vô vàn điều tốt đẹp và thú vị đang chờ đón chúng khám phá!





​
*Giải pháp hạn chế và ngăn chặn tác hại từ internet đến học sinh*
Để có thể sử dụng Internet an toàn và hiệu quả, cũng như tránh những tác hại của internet đối với học sinh, Gia đình và nhà trường đã và đang và sẽ  làm gì để bảo vệ trẻ em khỏi mối đe dọa từ môi trường mạng?

Hiểu được nỗi lo lắng của các bậc phụ huynh, VAPU ra đời từ năm 2011, với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
    Tính năng nổi bật của phần mềm đó là giúp quản lý trẻ học trực tuyến, với các tính năng: Quản lý giờ giấc học của con, lúc nào học, lúc nào không, cha mẹ có thể cài đặt theo thời khóa biểu của con. 
    Quản lý thời gian con dùng máy tính: Phần mềm cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet, tránh việc con dùng internet cả ngày mà mình không kiểm soát được. 
    Thêm nữa là tính năng theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con bằng cách chụp màn hình theo giờ đã cài đặt trong lúc con sử dụng máy tính, lưu lại hoặc gửi vào email bố mẹ đã cài đặt trước đó nhờ thế mình có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì, truy cập vào đâu trong lúc sử dụng máy tính một cách tự động, rất tiện lợi. 
    Ngoài ra phần mềm còn có tính năng chặn những trang web đen, web ***, game online, hoặc tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube. Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ để quản lý con cái, chỉ cho phép con vào các trang web lành mạnh
    Và rất nhiều tính năng khác nữa.
➡ Dùng thử miễn phí tại: Tải phần mềm chặn web đen miễn phí VAPU Free
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
☎ Liên hệ :
   Ms. Ngọc - 0968.909.203


----------

